# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Yoksulluğumuz böyle büyüyor vurgun ve talan düzeni böyle sürüyor

## ceydaaa

35242.jpgÜlkemizde düzenin, soygun ve talan düzeni olduğunu belkide yüzbin kere yazmış, söylemişizdir. Düzenin hangi taşını kaldırsanız bu soygunun bir parçasını görebilir, biz açken, biz evsizken, biz hala çadırlarda yaşarken, biz asgari ücrete talim ederken, biz işsizken... vergi adı altında cebimizden alınan paraların nerelere gittiğini görebiliriz.

Bu hafta içinde yeni bir vurgun dosyası daha gözlerimizin önüne getirildi. Gaziantep’de hayali ihracatçı Altınbaş holdingin 500 trilyonu bulan devletten aldığı vergi iadesi vurgununu “paraşüt operasyonu” adıyla izliyoruz. Bu “operasyonun” esas amacı devleti soyanları temizlemek, halkın ekmeğini çalanları yakalamak felan değildir. Devletin yeni imajına uygun olarak halkın rahatsız olduğu hangi alan varsa o alanlarda sözde “temizlikler” yapmaktır. Soygun ve yolsuzluklar da halkın rahatsız olduğu, sık sık dile getirdiği gerçeklerden birisidir. Yoksa daha buraya gelene kadar binlerce soyguncu “itibarlı” işadamı olarak soygunlarını sürdürüyorlar.

Ancak ortaya çıkan gerçekler niyet ne olursa olsun devleti kimlerin yönettiğinin, halkımızı kimlerin soyduğunun ve bu soyguncuları kimlerin koruduğunun görülmesini de kaçınılmaz sağlıyor. İlyas Altınbaş ismini kamuoyu sadece bu operasyonla duymadı. Demirel’in Cumhurbaşkanlığı döneminde “devlet üstün hizmet madalyası” alırken de tanıdık bu soyguncuyu. Gerekçe “hayırsever işadamı” olmasıydı. Soygun ve talan çarkı böyle dönüyor; kim halkı daha fazla soyuyorsa, kim elimizdeki ekmeği alıyorsa devlet tarafından ödüllendiriyor. Altınbaşlar bunun ilk ve tek örneği değildir. Mafyacı-Susurlukçu Turgay Ciner de “devlet üstün hizmet madalyası” alanlardan birisiydi.

Altınbaş Holdingin devletin her kademesi ile ilişkisi var. Valisinden, kaymakamına, askerden, cumhurbaşkanlığına kadar. Altınbaşlar hem soygunlarını sürdürürken bu soygun paralarının bir kısmı ile “hayır”lar yapmayı da ihmal etmiyorlar. Sağlık ocakları, askeri tesisler vs. Soygun düzeninin talancılarının gerçek yüzlerini gizlemek için en çok başvurdukları yöntemdir bu. Yaratıcısı Sabancıdır. Bir çok yerde Sabancılar’ın okullarını, kütüphanelerini görmeniz mümkündür. Tabi bunların vergiden düşülüyor olması yani Sabancıların cebinden çıkmıyor olmasını kimseye söylemezler. Böylece de halkın gözünde “ne kadar iyiliksever” imajı yaratırlar ve soygunlarını bu arsızlıkları ile birlikte sürdürürler.

Altınbaş Holding özgülünde gündeme gelen “HAYALİ İHRACAT” ülkemizde hiç de yeni bir şey değildir. Özal iktidarından bu yana vurguncuların en sık başvurduğu soygun yöntemlerinden biridir. Ve daha yüzlerce Altınbaş bizleri soymaya devam ediyorlar. Devlet ise onları ödüllendirmeye devam ediyor. En çok kim halkı soyarsa, en çok kim vurgun yaparsa, en çok kim devletin etkili ve yetkili kişilerine rüşvetler dağıtıyorsa en fazla ödülü o alıyor. Çark böyle işliyor, düzen böyle dönüyor. Manukyanların plaketler aldığı bir düzende Altınbaş gibilerinin “devlete en üstün hizmeti yapanlar” arasında yer alması anormal bir durum değildir. Devletin itibar gösterdikleri bunlardır.

Ve Demirel. Her şeyin içinde. Hangi taşı kaldırsanız altından çıkıyor. Demirel ailesinin soygun ve talanla hayali ihracatlarla ihya olduğunu bilmeyen yoktur. Bu nedenle O en çok soyguncuları sever, en çok soygunculara ödüller verir. Her şeyi bilen Demirel’in Altınbaşlar’ın hayali ihracatlarını bilmemesi mümkün değildir.

Bu soygun ve talan düzenine daha ne kadar sessiz kalacağız. Binlerce Altınbaşlar’ın soydukları paralar, devletin işçiye, memura çok gördüğü paralardır. Onlar soyguncuları severler, bu düzen soyguncuların düzenidir. Adı “büyük işadamı”na çıkmış olanların hepsini araştırsınlar, ortaya çıkacak pislikler “paraşüt operasyonu”ndan çok daha çarpıcı olacaktır. Devlet kimi koruyor, kolluyor, ödül veriyorsa hepsi araştırılmalıdır.

Tanıyın bunları, tanıyın bizleri soyanları, tanıyın soyup kaçanları, soyup ödüllendirilenleri ve ödüllendirenleri, tanıyın bu soygun ve talan düzeninin sürmesi için halkımızı aç bırakanları, baskı uygulayanları, tanıyın cebimizdeki beş kuruşa göz dikenleri, tanıyın bir lokma ekmek parasını emekçiye çok görüp Altınbaşlar’a verenleri. Tanıyın ki; soygun ve talan bu kadar rahat sürmesin. Tanıyın ki; “paraşüt operasyonları” ile gözlerimizi boyamasınlar

----------

